# Red Eared slider turtles



## Frozenmouse (Sep 29, 2009)

www.theage.com.au/.../meet-the-dreaded-turtle-bully-top-of-victorias-pest- hitlist-20090207-80g4.html 
I have lived in melbourne for years and i have never seen one apparently they have taken over the water ways??
I have seen plenty of eastern long necks after owning an eastern long neck i would love to know how any thing could compete with one for food ,


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 30, 2009)

wont let me post the link tried 3 times oh well.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 30, 2009)

It is probably just press but i do find it anoying that people are bringing exotics to australia and letting them go or letting them escape they have no idea what it could do to our local animals


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 30, 2009)

yeh they have allegedly been wild in certain lakes around melbourne since the 1930s .


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

They are reportedly very aggressive feeders and avoid various turtle traps... not good for native turtles to compete against...


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 30, 2009)

I have seen them (by that I mean one lol) at Blackburn lake in Melbourne's Eastern suburbs. Tried to throw a rock at it but missed and it disappeared into the water, last i heard the council actually caught the bugger but there may be more left there. I have'nt been back to look a round for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Tried to throw a rock at it but missed.


 
Tto think the future of Australian turtles could be down to shoddy aiming skills


----------



## -Peter (Sep 30, 2009)

I have kept them and they are voracious feeders. In an environment with native turtles they can out compete them every time. 
They grow and mature quickly.
Better dead than red.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 30, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Tto think the future of Australian turtles could be down to shoddy aiming skills


 
I have been practising since next one i see they better watch out :lol: POW right in the KISSER.


----------



## Pujols (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol well i'm glad to hear it!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 30, 2009)

why bother throwing get a slingshot they work well


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 1, 2009)

If only i had a better aim, I'd actually be considered a conservationist of native wildlife.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 1, 2009)

I've seen them up here in QLD - everywhere from creeks through to Macintosh Island pond (the indy pits) in surfers paradise on the gold coast.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 1, 2009)

And by the way, throwing rocks at animals isnt ince, it isnt humane and can just maim an animal - even if it is a pest, every animal deserves a quick and painless death if it must occur.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 1, 2009)

not too mention, if you have thrown a rock at a slider(even though its not meant to be here) who knows what else your capable of, with our own natives! its cruel , and none the less.. human error, ONCE AGAIN.. its not the animals fault, its ours. so stop being so foolish and instead of throw a rock at it. catchit and report it in. creepy ppl huh... say they love herps,but talk themself up half the time


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 1, 2009)

shnakey said:


> not too mention, if you have thrown a rock at a slider(even though its not meant to be here) who knows what else your capable of, with our own natives! its cruel , and none the less.. human error, ONCE AGAIN.. its not the animals fault, its ours. so stop being so foolish and instead of throw a rock at it. catchit and report it in. creepy ppl huh... say they love herps,but talk themself up half the time


 
I don't hurt native animals mate, not even the insects. Do you kill spiders in your house their natives too you know? It's not the cockroach fault it's in the house it's, ONCE AGAIN... human error. If you fully practice what you preach down to the tee then more power to you and I'm sorry i offended you otherwise your just another a hypocrite.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 1, 2009)

any pics


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

shnakey said:


> not too mention, if you have thrown a rock at a slider(even though its not meant to be here) who knows what else your capable of, with our own natives! its cruel , and none the less.. human error, ONCE AGAIN.. its not the animals fault, its ours. so stop being so foolish and instead of throw a rock at it. catchit and report it in. creepy ppl huh... say they love herps,but talk themself up half the time


 
its a slider big woop, guess your against killing toads and house geckos awsell?


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 1, 2009)

Off the slider? no this was years back but i did see an article on the local leader newspaper in Whitehorse council about them trying to catch it a few years back, i believe they caught it from memory, as they were draining small sections on the outer ponds where it reportedly hanged out.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> I don't hurt native animals mate, not even the insects. Do you kill spiders in your house their natives too you know? It's not the cockroach fault it's in the house it's, ONCE AGAIN... human error. If you fully practice what you preach down to the tee then more power to you and I'm sorry i offended you otherwise your just another a hypocrite.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 1, 2009)

spiders?who said anything about spiders? to tell you the truth, every spider that comes in my house, (which ive only seen humsmans and little house spiders) stays in here.they get left do do as they please. 
My point is, throwing a rock at an animal is cruel. fair enough you rang and they removed it but honestly, you sounded like you couldnt wait to note what you did.
But point taken everyone has there own point of view


----------



## Noongato (Oct 1, 2009)

Ugh, thyere ugly, why wouldve anyone even wanted them as a pet originally.
Couldnt they have gotten tortoises instead, like the one in My name is earl. Then out lettuce plantations would be in trouble!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 1, 2009)

i think it shows some deficiency in character to feel the need to be cruel to ANY animal introduced or otherwise.(eradicating any animal should be done humanly and anyone that seeks enjoyment out of cruelty through this is in need of counseling , most notorious serial killers were all noted to be cruel to animals as children.)
At the end of the day this is a forum that is likely to attract animal lovers not rock throwers. 
But i am sure there is forums out there for people that get empowered by throwing rocks at innocent animals.
It is called australian pythons and snakes . Not australian juvenile rock throwers incorporated .


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 1, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Ugh, thyere ugly, why wouldve anyone even wanted them as a pet originally.
> Couldnt they have gotten tortoises instead, like the one in My name is earl. Then out lettuce plantations would be in trouble!


The one in the newspaper article is a dirty old adult male the younger ones are fairly attractive.
Not as nice as australian painted or red face but quite nice none the less.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 1, 2009)

I hate toads and other exotics but can't stand them suffering, that's why when I'm out driving I hit the toads fair and square so they never new a thing!
But Asian House Gecko's, killing them takes too much intention and effort, couldn't do it, I like all reptiles. Driving over things is easy, you don't have to see the end result and know you have just saved a ****load of frog eating snakes.

Juvie Red Ear's are very good looking reptiles, I had one in NZ, great turtle, unfortunately when she was strolling around my turtle proof yard while I was cleaning her tank some idiot saw her over the fence and stole her and let her go at the beach, in salt water, was pretty upset.


----------



## Noongato (Oct 1, 2009)

Get into tanning skins and tan me heaps of cane toad pelts. Ill pay top $$ 
Whould make some kickass seat covers


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

Dabool said:


> i think it shows some deficiency in character to feel the need to be cruel to ANY animal introduced or otherwise.(eradicating any animal should be done humanly and anyone that seeks enjoyment out of cruelty through this is in need of counseling , most notorious serial killers were all noted to be cruel to animals as children.)
> At the end of the day this is a forum that is likely to attract animal lovers not rock throwers.
> But i am sure there is forums out there for people that get empowered by throwing rocks at innocent animals.
> It is called australian pythons and snakes . Not australian juvenile rock throwers incorporated .


 
Fair enough my method can be considered as cruel, but believe me it was not my first choice. If i had the ability to capture it i would have much rather done that, unfortunately being off the bank it was not the case it was never about having the feeling of being empowered. I understand that this forum is the australian phythons and snake, so when did it turn into assumption about peoples character forum huh? You guys know nothing about anybody on this forum yet when you see something that goes against your personal beliefs you are quick to make assumptions, assumptions are the mother of all F*#k UPS.

What i did was choose the two of lesser evils in that situation and it is a decision i do not apologise for. I would rather wear the guilt of making 1 invasive and potentially destructive non-native species die a slow death rather than have it devastate the natural eco-system to the slow starving death of hundreds of native animals. If you can solve a problem mate or at least contribute a little to the solution go ahead and do it, don't hold a "bleeding hearts" committee about it on how things should be done. At least i can say i had the guts to do something about it there and then rather than waiting for someone else to no matter how bad my methods were. Cane toads started of as just a few dozen individuals mate, if people started throwing rocks at them or at least had the guts to earlier we would not have this problem. 

I understand that people love animals, believe me i do too. But like i said at that moment i choose to do the two of lesser evils.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 2, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> .... like i said at that moment i choose to do the two of lesser evils.


What was the other evil?


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

PhilK said:


> What was the other evil?


 
Standing by and not doing anything about it, apathy is biggest problem with people.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 2, 2009)

BAhahahahaha - the two of lesser evils??? Yeah thats when i realise you are on a different planet. keep throwing rocks mate.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

shnakey said:


> BAhahahahaha - the two of lesser evils??? Yeah thats when i realise you are on a different planet. keep throwing rocks mate.


 
Yep no worries mate, you just keep standing by the sidelines wishing somebody else would do something about it. Better yet why don't get some RES and put them with your turtles .


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 3, 2009)

nah ill send them to you so you can get joy out of throwing rocks at them. Anything to keep a child busy


----------

